# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My Blue Rams



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Here are my 2 rams, one has become pretty dull and they dont seem to fight over territory anymore. Can anyone determine their sexes? Sorry about the picture its a little blurry. I still havent mastered my camera yet.

- depthC

- - - - - - - - - - - -
45g: 19 Harlequins, 7 Bloodfins, 6 Black Phantom, 5 Neons, 1 Spotted Corys, 1 Sunset Platy.

10g: 4 White Clouds, 1 Betta, and 1 CAE.

10g: 8 Zebra Danios.

10g: No Fish
{Plants - Water Sprite, Dwarf Hairgrass, Bacopa Monnieri.

Total of : 64 Fish


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Here are my 2 rams, one has become pretty dull and they dont seem to fight over territory anymore. Can anyone determine their sexes? Sorry about the picture its a little blurry. I still havent mastered my camera yet.

- depthC

- - - - - - - - - - - -
45g: 19 Harlequins, 7 Bloodfins, 6 Black Phantom, 5 Neons, 1 Spotted Corys, 1 Sunset Platy.

10g: 4 White Clouds, 1 Betta, and 1 CAE.

10g: 8 Zebra Danios.

10g: No Fish
{Plants - Water Sprite, Dwarf Hairgrass, Bacopa Monnieri.

Total of : 64 Fish


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Both males.


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 22, 2003)

Would you mind explaining how you came to that conclusion? I believe you, Id like to know how to sex them for the future.


----------



## chemistry (Feb 3, 2003)

Female is more plum in the abdomen area. It turns pinkish red when it is ripe with eggs. Female usually has a gold band above the dark dots of your fish on the right.

My fish is vegetarian


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 22, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Female usually has a gold band above the dark dots of your fish on the right.


Vertical or horizontal band? And thats over which dots? The blue flecking? Or the large dark spot on the male on the left?


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2060

I don't know anything about a gold band. Vertical stress bars can appear in either sex and obscure the black lateral blotch...


----------



## ODwyerPW (Aug 27, 2003)

both are males. i concur.

I'd rather be in New Zealand


----------



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2003)

I hope that the author of this topic doesnt mind me adding some pictures of my rams.










































[This message was edited by Astrid on Sun December 28 2003 at 03:46 AM.]


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow Astrid! I have never seen Rams with finnage like that!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Nice pictures, Astrid, but I really don't like the finnage of that Ram. It now looks more like a goldfish than a Ram.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Sadly, they are another product of human intervention of nature~~! Wild type rams have no long finnage like that, just as some Oscars do. I think, also some Danios have long finnage. Bunch of betta-wannabes



Paul


----------



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2003)

I bought this pair when they were small. That time they looked like normal fish. But by the time the male's fins started to get longer. You can see the same fish on the first picture as a young fish (one month after buying) and on the third picture as an adult.
The female has normal lenght of her fins.

Anyway, I prefer a wild form too. That is also the reason why I dont like gold (albino) rams.

Paul: yes, also some danios have long finnage. Ive seen some.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Also, we are beginning to see lfs here in Houston carry those glowing Danios. The ones I saw at this one store were reddish looking. Price was around $6 each! All in all, I guess some people just like it artificial (Sigh.....)


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Nope i dont mind you adding your pics. 

Well the rams look nice but i also dont care much for the long finnage. Rams look great but id agree they look more like some goldfish now. Anyways great looking rams.

Andrew


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Well the whole lineage of the German blue ram is man made, in germany. Wild rams do not have that much color, never mind the fins. I like it!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------

